# [SOLVED] Nvidia 180.22 and 2.6.28-gentoo-r1

## davidkali

I just updated the kernel today and nvidia-drivers does not apparently install correctly anymore. X declares nvidia modules not installed even after successive emerge nvidia-drivers. Any advice, please?

x86_64 kernel-2.6.28-gentoo-r1 kde3.5.9 xorg-whatever's the latest.

There was some advice about symlinking /usr/src/linux/include/asm to /usr/src/linux/arch/x86/include/asm/ but that didn't work.. but seems like a good start to moi in solving this problem. Will keep up-to-date if I figure it out.\

(It solved itself, thank you people.)Last edited by davidkali on Tue Jan 20, 2009 5:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pcfreak85

Hi,

Same here, i always need to rebuild nvidia-drivers on every boot....... 

Regards,

  Andreas

----------

## d2_racing

In fact, like ATI, you need to rebuild your graphic driver each time that you recompile your kernel or you upgrade it.

----------

## albright

 *Quote:*   

> you need to rebuild your graphic driver each time that you recompile your kernel or you upgrade it.

 

now I'm confused - I thought the problem the op had was he had

to rebuild the driver for every *boot* not just once when a the

new kernel was installed   :Confused:   The latter is normal, but the former

is very bad behaviour.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi davidkali, can you try the kernel 2.6.27 and check if you have to rebuild your nvidia driver each time that you reboot ?

----------

## davidkali

Yeah, hi folks! Sorry I was so obtuse.

~amd64 unstable arch packages (yay)

kernel-2.6.28-gentoo worked fine with nvidia-drivers,

however after an emerge of the new gentoo-sources package, then symlink'ing that package to /usr/src/linux (of course) which put me on kernel-2.6.28-gentoo-r1, cp the relevant .config file, make oldconfig, make && make modules_install (this process is down pat, okay!) and sending that off to a (mounted!) /boot. emerge nvidia-drivers afterwards. Install looks fine, no burps or errors (aside from QA Poor Programming practices, ha!)....

Hmmm. Funny thing, it works now... maybe I was putting this stuff into an unmounted /boot earlier.. I wonder.. how  annoying, thanks for all the help folks!

----------

## d2_racing

No problem  :Razz: 

----------

